# Least Favorite Colors in Candy



## Beardo (May 2, 2015)

Orange. It's disgusting 99% of the time.

Okay, we're gonna go by

Green is green apple/some sour flavor
Blue is blue raspberry
Pink is strawberry
Red is cherry
Orange is orange
Yellow is lemon (banana is less common in my opinion)
Purple is grape

Watermelon could be red, pink, or green so...


----------



## Alienfish (May 2, 2015)

Purple and sometimes red. Cherry and/or black currant candy is disgusting as hell


----------



## mdchan (May 2, 2015)

Purple and red; typically because the majority of them use an artificial grape flavor (for purple) or cherry flavor (for red) which tastes exactly like how children's Tylenol used to taste when I had to take the liquid stuff as a kid.


----------



## Mariah (May 2, 2015)

Orange is really gross. I hate orange flavored things.


----------



## soda (May 2, 2015)

Cherry, lemon, lime, banana and orange are usually the worst flavours, though sometimes there's watermelon in the mix. Watermelon tastes so awful as candy. I hate it so much.


----------



## doggaroo (May 2, 2015)

I'm not very picky when it comes to sweets, but probably green candy is my least favorite.  I just like sweets hehe


----------



## Moddie (May 2, 2015)

Red as it's normally cherry which I can't stand at all. It can be strawberry which is fine, but that's very rare. Strawberry tends to normally be pink. Green is normally my favourite because that's normally lime.


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

Pink, strawberry flavoring is so gross.


----------



## Saylor (May 2, 2015)

My least favorite is red because I don't usually like cherry flavor as much as the other flavors. But if the red candy is watermelon or strawberry flavored, that changes everything because I love those flavors, so if that's the case orange is my next least favorite.


----------



## spCrossing (May 2, 2015)

Definitely purple, yellow too sometimes.


----------



## ellabella12345 (May 2, 2015)

Orange and green always are a bit odd. But none of them are gross...


----------



## madokaname (May 2, 2015)

blue candy creeps me out. it's just not natural, i always think of how many awful chemicals i'm eating and just cringe


----------



## tumut (May 2, 2015)

madokaname said:


> blue candy creeps me out. it's just not natural, i always think of how many awful chemicals i'm eating and just cringe


Yeah, blue candy reminds me of windex.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 2, 2015)

Yellow. You either get lemon or banana. Most of the time it's banana.


----------



## madokaname (May 2, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> Yeah, blue candy reminds me of windex.



i especially hate the fact when they use it for fruit flavours, they call it 'blue raspberry'. what even is a blue raspberry? why?


----------



## jobby47 (May 2, 2015)

Probably yellow, or green I don't like those colors in candy.


----------



## PlasmaPower (May 2, 2015)

I would say either purple or pink. I don't really like grape or strawberry respectively in candies.


----------



## Jamborenium (May 2, 2015)

it depends on the candy TBH since some candies will have different flavors for colors


for example skittles I hate yellow ones since I don't much care for lemon flavored candies
but when it comes to salt water taffy I love the yellow ones since they're banana flavored


and

red can sometimes be cherry, strawberry or watermelon flavored
Green can be apple, or also watermelon flavored
purple can be grape or berry flavored

so yeah it depends on the candy really


----------



## kassie (May 2, 2015)

I avoid green in any kind of candy.


----------



## Beardo (May 2, 2015)

*Green is green apple/some sour flavor
Blue is blue raspberry
Pink is strawberry
Red is cherry
Orange is orange
Yellow is lemon (banana is less common in my opinion)
Purple is grape*

How 'bout that?


----------



## eggs (May 2, 2015)

purple. i hate grapes with a passion.
i'm glad there aren't a lot of candies out there that are purple.


----------



## honeymoo (May 2, 2015)

generally red.
anything watermelon or blue raspberry i love though.


----------



## Jake (May 2, 2015)

I hate them all but yellow is defs the worse


----------



## matcha (May 2, 2015)

i really hate blue candies bc i got sick of blue raspberry


----------



## Improv (May 2, 2015)

Yellow by far ew


----------



## Kendai (May 2, 2015)

I love yellow. Lemon candy is the best; I love the contrast between sour and sweet.

My least favorite would have to be blue. As others have mentioned, it looks and tastes artificial. The very least they could do is flavor it blueberry, not this made up "blue raspberry" stuff.


----------



## Ragdoll (May 2, 2015)

yellow and orange, so grose


----------



## Shimmer (May 2, 2015)

I honestly like all the flavours. xD I guess my least favourite are green (lime) and yellow (lemon) but even I like them. xD

Black candy is disgusting.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (May 2, 2015)

Anything Yellow is almost certainly disgusting to me


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (May 2, 2015)

as much s i like red, i dont like it as a candy flavor, cause it like the one color you cant tell the flavor by just by looking at it. and usually its cherry flavor, which i dont like for candy flavors.


----------



## Nay (May 2, 2015)

Green? I don't like apples : v


----------



## Ken1997 (May 2, 2015)

I hate grapes, so purple.


----------



## Amyy (May 2, 2015)

the weird sour green flavours that isnt apple and orange is kinda gross as well


----------



## Fhyn_K (May 2, 2015)

Pink is generally way, waaaaaaay too sweet for me.

I usually like all other color candies as long as their not doused in sugar or too creamy.


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

Purple = grape = nastiness

Purple = blackcurrant = deliciousness


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 3, 2015)

I said yellow, but only as banana, I really do not like fake banana flavor, sometimes I'll get some kinds of candy that have real banana flavor and those are actually amazing. But yellow is also my favorite, as lemon. I LOVE lemon flavored stuff, but not overly tart kinds.


----------



## 00ToxicLove00 (May 3, 2015)

My least favorite color in candy is yellow. It's just gross.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

mdchan said:


> Purple and red; typically because the majority of them use an artificial grape flavor (for purple) or cherry flavor (for red) which tastes exactly like how children's Tylenol used to taste when I had to take the liquid stuff as a kid.



Yeah they pretty much taste medication or incredibly artificial, which is not good here.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 3, 2015)

definitely purple, red and yellow (unless it's banana flavored)


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Yellow can be good unless it's in chewing gums or really artificial lemon taste then it tastes like toilet cleaning products. I don't mind fake banana though.


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 3, 2015)

you forgot the actual worst color

black (licorice)


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> you forgot the actual worst color
> 
> black (licorice)



shush licorice is amazing


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> shush licorice is amazing



no, it is the literal worst tasting thing

its very existence is a sin against nature


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, it is the literal worst tasting thing
> 
> its very existence is a sin against nature


you taste is lol ^

but yeah as for yellow i hate pineapple **** ugh


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, it is the literal worst tasting thing
> 
> its very existence is a sin against nature



I think it's funny that I can't stand licorice, but I love fennel.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> no, it is the literal worst tasting thing
> 
> its very existence is a sin against nature



It tastes like I'm biting a soft rubber stick.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> It tastes like I'm biting a soft rubber stick.


So you have licorice sex toys, good to know


----------



## mayormia (May 3, 2015)

The only good candy is always red pink or purple, anything else is either tasteless or way too sour to enjoy.


----------



## Hazelnut (May 3, 2015)

^ But... lime! Lime is wonderful.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

Hazelnut said:


> ^ But... lime! Lime is wonderful.



Not really unless you have it in Corona beer


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> So you have licorice sex toys, good to know



+1 because I didn't see the sexual innuendo.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> +1 because I didn't see the sexual innuendo.



I didn't expect you too


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I didn't expect you too



Why not? I'm old enough.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Why not? I'm old enough.



Then you would have liked it


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> Then you would have liked it



I would've liked a licorice sex toy?


----------



## Coach (May 3, 2015)

Green is my least favourite, because I feel like green flavours are just one flavour that can pass as multiple. Also, lime candy is a disgrace. Just have lemon / lemon + lime pls


----------



## UmaNation (May 3, 2015)

Grape


----------



## Peebers (May 3, 2015)

Orange and Red. Ugh. They are the only two flavours I CANNOT stand.


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2015)

In my experience blue is more likely to be blueberry and purple is almost always blackcurrant. And I dislike both of them.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> I would've liked a licorice sex toy?



yes?  they r good 4 u


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> yes?  they r good 4 u



Are you drunk from drinking too much vodka? You are crazy.


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Are you drunk from drinking too much vodka? You are crazy.



corona beer really


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> corona beer really



You are living the life.


----------



## oswaldies (May 3, 2015)

Lemon ; w;;


----------



## supercat (May 3, 2015)

I don't really mind any flavor, but usually when I dip into a bag of skittles or whatever, the yellow usually tastes the worst.
I'm not too picky about it though, they all end up tasting the same


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> You are living the life.



i wish hah. dad's birthday party though


----------



## dj_mask (May 3, 2015)

I usually like all flavors lol, but pink is my least favorite.  I think I'm in the minority...


----------



## kikiiii (May 3, 2015)

yellow. i love lemonade & stuff, but artificial lemon is just gross. im not a big fan of lime flavored candy either ew


----------



## Kirindrake (May 3, 2015)

I'd say orange, but almost all of my experiences with _purple_ are HORRIBLE! Ick!  The only exception even possible would be Nerds, which I think can be pretty good, but every other experience with purple candy is bad.


----------



## Ken1997 (May 3, 2015)

Noiru said:


> i wish hah. dad's birthday party though



Oh tell your dad I said happy birthday.  Also tell him he's cool for letting ya get drunk at his party.


----------



## tamagotchi (May 3, 2015)

i love all candy!!


----------



## Joy (May 3, 2015)

Guysz don't judge a candy by its color <.>


----------



## Kaiaa (May 3, 2015)

I don't like green candy flavors, it's always sour apple or lime and I dislike both of them.


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (May 3, 2015)

orange & yellow, bleh so sour


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 3, 2015)

I'm not really a fan of yellow but I still eat it


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 3, 2015)

Depends on which candy it is. I'd say orange flavered things but orange skittles are my favorite \_(?3?)_/


----------



## Fairytale (May 4, 2015)

Orange and yellow :3 I love green and purple.


----------



## Geoni (May 4, 2015)

Green (when lime): 
Green (when sour apple):


----------



## itai (May 4, 2015)

I have always hated green and purple candies.
The green is sour and sour things leave an unpleasant taste in my mouth.
Purple, I am unable to descripe the taste, but i _hate_ it

I have always loved red candies ( watermelon // cherry )
​


----------



## starlark (May 4, 2015)

orange and yellow


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 4, 2015)

red, because cherry candy is always gross
watermelon and grape candy are also gross


----------



## Sumia (May 4, 2015)

Not a fan of grape flavor things, at all. I've always been used to licorice for black candies, and I have a hard time to appreciate this taste as well.


----------



## pillow bunny (May 4, 2015)

Red. I don't like cherries or anything cherry flavored, and it taste even more gross/artificial in candies.

My fav flavours are green, blue and orange <3 Purple is sometimes okay and sometimes super gross, and I'm not a huge fan of pink or yellow.


----------



## Panazel Maria (May 4, 2015)

Yellow candy tends to...not taste all that great. Other candies tend to have some kind of nice flavor, strawberry especially, but yellow candies are rare and/or bland.


----------



## Hyasynth (May 4, 2015)

Artificial banana and grape flavors can only be the work of a vengeful god.

I actually kind of like the flavor of cough syrup, gross aftertaste aside.


----------



## Liseli (May 7, 2015)

Red. Who knows if it's that nasty artificial strawberry or not.


----------



## Yoshisaur (May 7, 2015)

red is ALWAYS the worst


----------



## Flowergender (May 17, 2015)

Boy do I love the color purple, but sometimes grape flavors are gross. Runner up is orange.


----------



## Minene (May 17, 2015)

here's my ranking 

best: red, blue, pink (if strawberry)
okay: orange, yellow (if banana)
worst: green, purple, yellow (if lemon), pink (if watermelon)


----------



## mabadpe (May 17, 2015)

Not included in the list, but if it was any I would say black, ew, I hate licorice. From the list though... hmm havent really tried anything blue from what I remember and I love all the berry flavors so would probably say orange


----------



## kaylagirl (May 17, 2015)

I know I'm one of the few, but I HATE any and everything Cherry and Grape. Lemon and Orange everything are my favorites.


----------



## infinikitten (May 17, 2015)

That fake grape flavor is naaaasty. Avoiding purple candy 4 lyfe


----------



## Ramza (May 17, 2015)

Yellow is a 50/50 because it's either lemon (which is good) or it's banana (which is a disaster)


----------



## piichinu (May 17, 2015)

Orange and purple


----------



## Eldin (May 17, 2015)

Red, because I hate most cherry-flavoured things, and I don't like watermelon either. Strawberry is fine.

Orange and yellow/lemon are my favourites, no matter the candy.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (May 17, 2015)

All colors. If it has colors, it's fake.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (May 19, 2015)

I don't care.


----------



## peachy13 (May 19, 2015)

I agree, orange is gross.


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 19, 2015)

Usually green or yellow. But if black was a choice, I'd pick it, I hate black licorice xP


----------



## Yui Z (May 19, 2015)

Green and yellow tend to be the sour ones, so probably those. -shudder-


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 19, 2015)

I don't like yellow or orange out of the choices given. I'm not a fan of citrus flavored candy.


----------

